
Patent troll who demanded $35k from my game is now accusing me of libel - fragsworth
https://www.clickerheroes2.com/patent_libel.php
======
ExcelSaga
You can accuse someone of anything, until they file a suit they’re just trying
thuggish intimidation tactics, which is no surprise from patent trolls.

